# Most Romantic Couple ???



## The shy soldier (Apr 24, 2012)

In my opinion twilight couple is the most harmonious and most romantic...


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

... still a better love story than Twilight


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah Arnie and tbrfan are lol


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

my fiance and i


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

No - Ross and Rachel :cry

What is this thread even about??


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

This dog and that guy, they live happily in the sewers, the end.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

The shy soldier said:


> In my opinion twilight couple is the most harmonious and most romantic...


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Twilight, bahahah...

One from If Only movie.Maybe not the best, but i can't remember any other atm, that's better.
Not sure why I'm even responding here, after reading your post...Twilight...eh, w/e.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

kast said:


>


hahahahaha


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

yulian said:


> This dog and that guy, they live happily in the sewers, the end.


That is the cutest dog I have ever seen.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

nuh-uh Anastasia Steele and Christian Grey are.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

DysfunctionalDoll said:


> That is the cutest dog I have ever seen.


:agree


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

DontDoSadness said:


> nuh-uh Anastasia Steele and Christian Grey are.


Same thing, just not pG13.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

mardymoo said:


> Same thing, just not pG13.


That was my point lol.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Fred and Rosemary West


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Elizaveta Hedervary and Gilbert Beilschmidt (10 points to whoever knows what I'm talking about)


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

It has to be.....










!!!!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

This guy and his horse


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I think its IveGotToast and Toast


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I felt empty inside because I'm not a gay man for like a week afterwards, and I ugly-cried at the end.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

probably offline said:


>


 It's definitely up there


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Arwen and Aragorn. You don't get many couples that can get into each others dreams.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

me and my hand beats all (no pun intended)


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Joel and Clementine (from Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind)


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> Joel and Clementine (from Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind)


 Awesome film.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

these two


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Me and my right hand are the most romantic couple


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I just watched Princess Mononoke so I'm in love with them right now ;_;


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Sam and Andrew from Garden State.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


> Sam and Andrew from Garden State.


I agree


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Allie and Noah in The Notebook!


----------

